# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  درخواست راهنمایی راجع عید

## .Mohamad.

باسلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز

ی سوال و درخواست راهنمایی از مشاوران ، اساتید و دانش آموزان موفق

به نظر شما چه استراتژی برای عید انجام بدم؟
حمله تستی به نظر شما کار درستیه؟

یعنی مثلا از هر درس ۱۰۰۰ تست حل کنم. یا بعضی درسای مهم رو ۲۰۰۰ تست بزنم. و حتی مثل زیستو بیشتر تست بزنم

اگه آره و کار خوبیه. به نظرتون درس به درس برم جلو یا روزانه حدودا کلی بزنم؟؟؟؟

اگه نه.
پیشنهاد شما چیه؟

درضمن من برای اکثر درسها نیاز به خواندن ندارم و فقط تست کار نکردم زیاد



ممنون از شما عزیزان

----------


## yaghma

*با دوست قبلی موافقم , بهتره از کسی کمک بگیری که مهارت کافی رو تو راهنمایی کردن با توجه به شرایطتت داشته باشه , امسال سال ازمون و خطا نیست که بخوای.....*

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

شما تست بزنی ممکنه از خیلی مطالب تست زیر دستت نیاد...

به نظر من هر کتابی رو خوب و کامل بخون 10-20 تست هم از همون بحث بزن

درسته تست زیاد زدن خوبه ولی یه مطلبی رو بلد باشی و یاد بگیری خیلی مهم تره تا زیادی تستشو بزنی

----------


## Saeed735

اینو همه بخونن خواهشا نگید حوصله نیست زیاده....اگرم سوالی بود بپرسین... ولی به نظر من فصل به فصل تست بزن تا مطلبی رو جا نندازی... همینطور سوالایی رو که میزنی قشنگ تحلیل و بررسی کن چه غلط زده باشی چه درست...و جواب تشریحی سوالارو حتما نگا کن اینطوری هم بقول سامان درسارو مرور کردی و تو حافظت تثبیت میشه و هم تست زدی....در ضمن یادت باشه در هر دوره ی تست زنی به تعداد تستی که از اون درس تو کنکور میاد تست بزن و بعد جوابایی که دادی رو بررسی کن....مثلا از زیست 50 سوال میاد .و تو میخوای برای فصل اول سال دوم تست بزنی.از تست 1 شروع کن تا 50 بزن نه بیشتر و نه کمتر عین کنکور...زمان و در صدم بگیر....اگه خواستی دوباره تست بزنی از 51 تا 100 تست بزن و به همین ترتیب ادامه بده...بسیاری از مشاورین میگن نه الان زوده برای درصد گیری و زوده برای زمان گرفتن برای هر تست... ولی اگه اینکارو بکنی ذهنت کند میشه و به سرعت عمل عادت نمیکنه ...ممکنه بپرسی خب همه میگن وقتی یه تستو بلد نیستی اگه 30 دیقه هم پاش وقت بذاری اشکالی نداره عوضش اون تست میشه ملکه ذهنت با این روش شما که این حرف رد میشه؟؟؟؟تو جوابت میگم بله این کار خوبه ولی باید به شکلی انجام بشه که ذهن ما رو به کند بودن عادت نده .یعنی شما میای مثلا تو درس زیست 50 تا تست میزنی و هنگام تست زدن میبینی در زمان مقرر که تو کنکور 1 دقیقه هست و شما هم دارین طبق اون عمل میکنید نمیتونید  تستهای 11.12.24.36.42.44.45.50 رو حل کنید و باید زمان بیشتری را صرف کنید اشکالی نداره شما اون تستها رو نزنید و بعد از اتمام زمان و زدن 50 تست برای خودتان در صد بگیرید و هنگام تجزیه و تحلیل سوالات برای تست هایی که نزنید هر چقدر که لازم است وقت بزارید....بسیاری از مشاوران میگن که شما تست بزن و الان نیاز نیست وقت بگیری .و اول یک تست بزن و جوابشو نگاه کن و اگه لازم بود براش نیم ساعت وقت بذار همانطور که گفتم این موجب کندی ذهن شما خواهد شد یک ماه مانده به کنکور زمان.وقت گیری شما برای تست زنی طبق استاندارد کنکور نیست چون ذهن شما به زمان نیاز دارد تا به سریع بودن در تست زنی عادت کند و در یک ماه همین که بتواند خود را از حالات کند بودن خارج کرده و به حالت عادی برساند و ذهن شما زمان کافی برای عادت کردن به سرعت بالا ندارد ....پس از همین الان تست زنی را با روشی که گفتم شروع کنید اول 50 تست زیست را بزن بعد تجزیه و تحلیلش کن ...البته در ابتدا ممکن است باعث شود در صدت پایین بیاد ولی عیبی ندارد شما ادامه بده و بعد از مدتی نتیجشو میبینید...در یادت باشه بعد از اتمام هر درس وقتی که میخوای بری سراغ تست زنی درس بعدی چشمانت را ببند و در ذهنت درس قبلیرو یکبار مرور کن...شب هنگام خواب هم همه ی دروسی که امروز خواندیرو یه بار تو ذهنت مرور کن.... اگه مشکلی بود پیام خصوصی بده یا همین جا بگو...ممنون

----------


## .Mohamad.

> اینو همه بخونن خواهشا نگید حوصله نیست زیاده....اگرم سوالی بود بپرسین... ولی به نظر من فصل به فصل تست بزن تا مطلبی رو جا نندازی... همینطور سوالایی رو که میزنی قشنگ تحلیل و بررسی کن چه غلط زده باشی چه درست...و جواب تشریحی سوالارو حتما نگا کن اینطوری هم بقول سامان درسارو مرور کردی و تو حافظت تثبیت میشه و هم تست زدی....در ضمن یادت باشه در هر دوره ی تست زنی به تعداد تستی که از اون درس تو کنکور میاد تست بزن و بعد جوابایی که دادی رو بررسی کن....مثلا از زیست 50 سوال میاد .و تو میخوای برای فصل اول سال دوم تست بزنی.از تست 1 ...


تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....

خب من یکم گیج شدم.
کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
خب
دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن

یا مثلا واسه دینی
بیام تمام تست های تالیفی گاج و الگو رو که دارم حل کنم یا یک مرور هم بکنم ؟؟؟
و وقتی مثلا درس به درس رفتم و این هفته تست های دینی گاج تموم شد. نیاز به مرور نیست ؟ مرور رو چکار کنم؟

البته یک حرف عالی گفتی
وقتی بدون خوندن تست میزنم اصلا یک جوریه. میفهمم چیا رو یاد دارم چی ها رو یاد ندارم یا کدوم تک نکته رو فراموش کردم و روی همون تست ( مثل مبتکران ) نشان *VIT*  میذارم که بعدا دوباره اون تست رو بزنم

البته اینم بگم که از استرس دارم میمیرم.

----------


## JoKeR

> *با دوست قبلی موافقم , بهتره از کسی کمک بگیری که مهارت کافی رو تو راهنمایی کردن با توجه به شرایطتت داشته باشه , امسال سال ازمون و خطا نیست که بخوای.....*


اگر منظورتون مشاور است که وا ویلا!







عید باید نشست فقط جمع بست ...فقط جمع بندی ....

تست رو بزار برا بعد از عید فعلا بشین ببین چی خوندی چی بلدی ... همشون رو مرور کن در کنار مرور کردن تست های نکته داری که قبلا علامت زدی رو هم دوباره حل کن...اگرم کتابچه نکات داری یا دفترچه خلاصه نویسی داری که چه بهتر!

----------


## Saeed735

> اگر منظورتون مشاور است که وا ویلا!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عید باید نشست فقط جمع بست ...فقط جمع بندی ....
> 
> تست رو بزار برا بعد از عید فعلا بشین ببین چی خوندی چی بلدی ... همشون رو مرور کن در کنار مرور کردن تست های نکته داری که قبلا علامت زدی رو هم دوباره حل کن...اگرم کتابچه نکات داری یا دفترچه خلاصه نویسی داری که چه بهتر!


ایشون گفتن که چیزی برای خوندن ندارن و خوندنو تموم کردن منم فکر کردم که  دیگه جمع بندی هم انجام شده....بله اگه جمع بندی انجام شده که هیچ ولی اگه  جمع بندی نکردین برید یه جمع بندی خوب و اساسی همراه با تعداد تست کم داشته  باشید و بعد عید با روشی که گفتم برید

----------


## Saeed735

> تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....
> 
> خب من یکم گیج شدم.
> کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
> خب
> دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
> زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
> مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن
> 
> ...


به کانون توجه نداشته باش کانون زیاد مهم نیست مهم کنکوره....سعی کن طبق برنامه خودت پیش بری

----------


## Saeed735

> تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....
> 
> خب من یکم گیج شدم.
> کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
> خب
> دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
> زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
> مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن
> 
> ...


گفتم که به جای اینکه زمانیرو برای مرور  تست های قبلی بذارید مرور چشم بسته انجام بدین یعنی الان مثلا اومدین 50 تا تست زیست زدین بعدش تست هارو  تجزیه تحلیلش کنین و بعد چشاتونو ببندین چیزایی رو که به یاد داریدو یکبار مرور کنین با چشمانی بسته و بعد برین سراغ درس بعدی....شب هنگام خواب هم به صورتی که دراز کشیدی تو رخت خوابت چشاتو ببند و همه ی دروسی که امروز خوندیرو یه مرور بکن تو ذهنت

----------


## Saeed735

> تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....
> 
> خب من یکم گیج شدم.
> کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
> خب
> دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
> زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
> مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن
> 
> ...


گفتی مثلا دینی گاج تموم شد نیاز به مرور کلی نیست؟خب اگه تست ها رو زده باشین و خوب تجزیه و تحلیل کرده باشین ونکاتی که تو جزوتون یا خلاصه هاتون یا کتابتون نبودو نوشته باشین نیاز نیست بیای کتاب گاجو از اول مرور کنی

----------


## Saeed735

> تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....
> 
> خب من یکم گیج شدم.
> کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
> خب
> دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
> زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
> مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن
> 
> ...


مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن؟؟؟؟؟مرور با تست همون تجزیه و تحلیل تسته که گفتم شما تستهارو تجزیه و تحلیل کنین اینطوری درسا براتون مرور میشه ....مرور با خوندن هم که گفتم شما اگه بیاین نکات رو وارد خلاصه یا جزوه یا کتاب منبعتون بکنید بعدا میتونید بصورت خیلی سریع مرورش بکنید

----------


## Saeed735

> تشکر ویژه بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی....
> 
> خب من یکم گیج شدم.
> کانون گفته این آزمون پایه. منم زوج زیست 2 انتخاب کردم.
> خب
> دیروز اومدم 160 تست فصل یک توی 80 دقیقه زدم. دیدم همه رو یاد دارم بجز چندتا المپیادی و صحیح غلط. ولی بجاش باز فصل 9 ( گیاهی ) رو یاد ندارم.
> زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
> مرور با تست باشه یا با خوندن
> 
> ...


زمانی واسه مرور قبلی ها بذارم ؟
برای مرور تست های قبلی اگه به صورتی که گفتم تست زده باشید نه نیازی نیست فقط جزوه یا کتاب یا خلاصتونو یه نگاه بکنید....اینجا سعی بکنید که جزوه رو از اول یه نگا بکنین همیشه نه یه قسمت خاص...مرور هم سریع باشه....در ضمن یادتون باشه تستهارو برای تموم شدن نزنید برای یادگیری بزنید چون اگه برای زود تموم شدن بزنید کیفیتی نخواهد داشت

----------


## Saeed735

متن اصلی و جوابایی رو که دادم دوباره بخونین اگه سوالی بود بازم بگین...ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

استرسم نداشته باش چیز خاصی وجود نداره هر وقت مشکل داشتی من هستم میام با هم حل میکنیم همینجا

----------


## .Mohamad.

> استرسم نداشته باش چیز خاصی وجود نداره هر وقت مشکل داشتی من هستم میام با هم حل میکنیم همینجا


ممنون داداش. خیلی دمت گرم !

خب من پشت کنکوریم. همش میترسم اشتباهات سال پیش تکرار بشه
ولی خوب گفتی
حتما همین کارو میکنم

ممنون

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون داداش. خیلی دمت گرم !
> 
> خب من پشت کنکوریم. همش میترسم اشتباهات سال پیش تکرار بشه
> ولی خوب گفتی
> حتما همین کارو میکنم
> 
> ممنون


نترس هر مشکلی داشتی من اینجا هستم سعی میکنم راهنماییت کنم....چون در این مورد خیلی تحقیق کردم...فدات

----------


## shima..

شما اگه چیزی واسه خوندن نداری فصل به فصل یا محث به مبحث اول تست بزن بعد برو قسمت هایی که یادت رفته از رو جزوه یا کتاب بخون و فرداش برگرد تست هایی که نمیدونستی یا غلط زدی رو بزن!

----------

